# Not sure yet if this is a horror story for the student, the instructor, or both...



## Stac3y (Dec 12, 2013)

If you read the whole article, you'll see that 2 police officers were present during the incident. Hm.

http://www.khou.com/news/Karate-stu...ing-son-knocking-him-out-twice-235566981.html


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 12, 2013)

Lots of crazy in this story.
1 - 12 year old black belts...
2 - An adult sparring a 12 year old with anything other than tap tap contact levels.
3 - Two LEO witnesses who apparently didn't intervene (which could imply that they didn't see anything untoward happening).
4 - Balanced and fair reporting, as evidenced by calling the sparring "the attack".

The situation *as reported* seems out of line, but I am also fairly sure the reality of the situation doesn't match the report.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 12, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Lots of crazy in this story.
> 1 - 12 year old black belts...
> 2 - An adult sparring a 12 year old with anything other than tap tap contact levels.
> 3 - Two LEO witnesses who apparently didn't intervene (which could imply that they didn't see anything untoward happening).
> ...



I agree with you on all points. I have my doubts that the reality matches the report. It also sounds like the parents weren't present during the class. I much prefer that my under-18 year olds have a parent present during training. Prevents crybaby tattletale issues, for one thing.


----------



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 12, 2013)

Well...hmmmm

It all seems like an exaggeration, but then there's the concussion and medical documentation? 

All I can think of is my experience (in the past) with unprofessional and disrespectful dojos and instructors, and peers that enjoyed beating up on anyone--especially at the end of class. Yes, true story. Luckily that operation was shut down. So who knows?


----------



## Drasken (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow... Just wow.

Ok, I think the story here is a little exaggerated. I don't see two LEO being present to witness something like what is described without stepping in. Personally I think the parents are also partially at fault for not supervising his martial arts classes. When I took martial arts at 15 and 16 my parents were STILL present for every class. 
Also I don't deny that injuries are not present. But the fact is accidents happen. I have seen an advanced student break her collarbone due to a good throw and a bad breakfall.


----------



## Carol (Dec 12, 2013)

What a cluster of ducks.

Some folks on the school's FB page are standing up vehemently for the school.  

The "Master" indicates that he's only 22 years old. 

I don't envy the folks trying to investigate and untangle this mess.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 12, 2013)

Tenacious_Red said:


> Well...hmmmm
> 
> It all seems like an exaggeration, but then there's the concussion and medical documentation?



The only thing that can be objectively documented is that he had bruises. Big whoop. It's a martial art. Bruises *will* happen. And he's 12 years old. At that age, most kids have bruises of various ages all the time.
There is no objective test for concussion.


----------



## Tenacious_Red (Dec 13, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The only thing that can be objectively documented is that he had bruises. Big whoop. It's a martial art. Bruises *will* happen. And he's 12 years old. At that age, most kids have bruises of various ages all the time.
> There is no objective test for concussion.



You're absolutely right, and truly the bruises don't stand a chance as, "proof" unless significant witness statements and ultraviolet imaging (which could be utilized to support the doctor's child abuse accusation, but really has no leg to stand on in this case as it does not involve homicide) are included.


----------

